
No Cell Signal or Wi-Fi: Growing Up Inside America’s ‘Quiet Zone’ - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/06/us/green-bank-west-virginia-quiet-zone.html
======
pseudolus
Back in the day we called it growing up in the 1980's (also the 1970's,
1960's, 1950's, etc.)

~~~
evanextreme
I wouldn't say that these two experiences are necessarily equivocal. Growing
up without the internet before its advent and mass adoption is a different
experience than living isolated in a society where immediate connection is a
norm. A better comparison would likely be to growing up without a television
or telephone during those time periods.

